# Is this simplexx real or fake



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

As the title says been offered these wanted to know if they are genuine


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm weary of the cartridges as there easier to fake than the pens , I use the pens a lot and on the box will be a barcode , scan it and see wot comes up, mine come up the the pharmacy it was bought from, I think with the cartridges the bunt should move without issue and I'm sure it's meant to be a certain type of colour, hope they check out


----------

